# Comment installer un "Contents" dans un .app



## MisterQuebecois (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a vous 

voila mon probleme je voudrais savoir comment installer un dossier.app et dans le dossier je voie un .content je comprend vraiment rien a ce la et dans le dossier content jai plusieur dossier. Frameworks .MAC OS Ressource et info.plist 

merci a ceux qui vont m'aider


----------



## Nyx0uf (17 Novembre 2011)

Ca veut pas dire grand chose tout ça.


----------



## shub2 (18 Novembre 2011)

Faut que tu passes par Unix à mon avis, genre cp [fichier_origine] [.../Contents/application.app], voire même en mettant *sudo* devant si il veut pas l'UNIX ... Ou cp -f .. Pourquoi tu veux faire ça ?


----------

